# why so many pill bugs?



## Curious Homeown (Oct 6, 2009)

I live in Southern Ohio and have been gardening for over 30 years. For some reason this year my garden has become infested with millions of pill bugs, yes the ones that curl up if disturbed. I haven't done anything different this year than the past years. These little creatures invaded all my plants with the exception of pepper plants.

The bean vines were covered from the ground to the blooms, about 5 feet tall. I can't begin to tell you the quantity of these bugs in the garden soil. My question is, has there been anyone with the same problem and if yes, do we know why?

I am so worried that I really do not know where they come from and how to rid them.

Can you help?

Thank you very much


----------



## Lali (Oct 27, 2009)

Pill bugs are attracted to decaying matter & moisture. If you locate a nest of them you can simply pour sand on them and/or put several patches of sand throughout your garden. You can also place several small plastic containers buried flush with the soil and fill with water. This will attract many & they will drown. Empty frequently. Hope this helps. Good luck & God Bless.


----------



## Curious Homeown (Oct 6, 2009)

Thank You, I'll try that.


----------



## Lali (Oct 27, 2009)

You're welcome!


----------

